# Snake River



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open to water blind
1-2-4-9-11-12-17-27-30-31-33


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

O 2 4th.. 2-4-11-17-30-31-33


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open
1st- Al Wilson - Twister Qualifies for Open and Amateur
2nd - Boice - Woody
3rd - Nordberg - T'Pau
4th - Totten\Bechtel - Shorty


Am to land blind 1-3-4-6-8-9-14-19-21-22-23-25


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Am land blind dropped 6-9


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

DeWitt Boice said:


> Am land blind dropped 6-9


#26 was also dropped.

10 back for the AM Water Blind: 1, 3, 4, 8, 14, 19, 21, 22, 23, 25


DERBY:
16 called back to 3rd series: 1-12, 14, 15, 17, 18


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Well done Twister and Al! He is such a nice dog...congrats.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Al Wilson (the nicest guy on the FT circuit) on winning the Open with Twister


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Per the Chesapeake Tom-Toms beating have these partial results:

Amateur--
First: Yakity's Shake Rattle & Roll ("Comet"; Ch Crackshot's Ben There Done That x DC AFC Yakity Yak Don't Talk Back),owned by Linda Harger & Tom Ivey; handled by Linda
Finishes her AFC!! Qualifies her for National Amateur

Qualifying--
First: Delmarva's Alakazam ("Allie"; Delmarva's Native Son x Hamilton's Stonefield Hannah), owned by Tom & Mary Cox; handled by Tom
Her 2nd Qual win at less than 3 yrs.; must now compete in All-Age stakes

Second: Sunshine Amos Mosses of McCammon (Delmarva's Native Son x Sunshine Georgia Peach), owned and handled by Garry Ratzlaff
New Qualified All-Age dog (3rd in his litter)!

Congratulations Everyone!


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks to Bar H Bar Ranch for use of their property for the FT. Very lovely property, very nice people, very nice community.

Thanks to the club for putting on a well organized trial. Stuff pretty much started on time, dogs were running, no hurry up and wait. Maybe they are on to something with the schedule.

To fill in a few blanks:

In the Am 2nd place went to Lilly and Joe Taylor (O/H). Sadie (Irving's dog) got a JAM, I believe Mark Hudson got a JAM with his dog. Yeah SLC. Congrats to Linda for her 1st, she was sooooo thrilled! Talk about a fish hook for us newbies. There were more JAMs I don't remember Who, I don't remember the other placements.

The Derby had only 2 placements:
Dog 18, Anna took first. Dog 15 (Handler, Joe glass) got the 2nd.

It was a lovely weekend, not too hot...not too cold...nice property at the Bar H Bar Ranch.

Edit: I forgot to add that Kelly Park was a great place to camp.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Am
3rd - Kareen Tietney's Jackie
4th - Boice's Doc (Tony & Jan Snow's old dog)
RJ Fruehling's Tucker


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Huge congrats to Al and Twister. Al is a great guy and dear friend, and he loves his dogs and they love him back (and win too!). And, his Wildcats beat the Sooners Sat night too! What a weekend!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Way to go Renee!


----------

